# Training in Cold Weather. How to stay warm??



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

:yuksnow Ok so the past few times I have been training it's be cold!! We train twice a week. I'm a bit of a wimp so it was about 42 degrees. I'm looking for suggestion on how to stay warm. I was thinking about buying some insulated coveralls. My fear is I don't want to be mistaken for a decoy . LOL! 



How do ya'll stay warm in the winter months when training is done outdoors? What do you wear? What tricks do you have? Also what suggestions on keep dog/ dogs warm? Please help..... :help:


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I wear those snow overalls with a few jackets, and I put hand warmers in my pockets which work really well. Bundling up is all you can really do... and during the training itself, you should be moving around a lot, which will help with the cold. I don't see a dog mistaking you for a decoy just because youre wearing overalls. If they did, that would be quite the liability in the real world... LOL


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Great suggestions. We do move alot when working. However we have to wait for our turn too. We have 12 dogs in our group. So waiting can be awhile. What brand of overalls do you use?


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I use something similar to these - http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=850067102&tid=gofr1r

Ouch! Couldn't imagine having 12 dogs in a group. We've only got three handlers that come consistently and I still get cold waiting for my turn.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Shop the hunting section at Academy. Hunters are experts at keeping warm.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I swear by my 1 piece. For the best results..fleece pants and a hoodie.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I wear Patagonia ski underwear(longjohns and longsleeved shirt), then I wear ski socks and jeans with Ugg rainboots (they are waterproof but have sheepskin lining). I wear a thick shirt and a car length down coat. I have a good hat from REI and a few different sets of gloves. I also have a large box of the handwarmers and have been known to stuff a few in my bra LOL. I am extremely cold natured and also have a condition called Reynaud's Syndrome which causes the circulation in my hands to stop, so I really have to keep my hands warm to avoid that. 
Patagonia Capilene 3 Long Underwear Bottoms - Women's at REI.com

Patagonia Capilene 3 Crew Top - Women's at REI.com

Here's the coat, but mine is brown to hide dirt and such .










I searched LLBean and bought the longest coat rated for the lowest temps.

Women's Down Chalet Coat from Lands' End


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Ouch.... To my pocket but I didn't even think about Uggs! 








http://www.zappos.com/ugg-bridgeport-black







http://www.zappos.com/ugg-adirondack-boot-ii-black-grey

I'm going to Bass Pro to try on coveralls some time this week. I have some at my club that brings hot water bottles. Great idea too for keeping warm.  Never thought to put hand warmers in the bra. Your a smart woman!  Having Reynaud's Syndrome is it really hard for you to hold the leash even with gloves on? Sounds almost painful ? I almost let go b/c I could feel my hands. I know that just must have been the cold weather though.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You're in TX right? lol

Last few times training this has been me dressing....
- underwear
- ankle socks
- long johns
- camisole
- Smart Wool socks (pulled up over long johns)
- knee-high boot socks
- thermal long sleeve shirt
- wind pants
- t-shirt
- hooded sweatshirt or sweater fleece
- fleece jacket
- outer shell
- Muck boots (I have the Muckmasters with thick soles, keep my feet warm all winter)
- assorted hats, hoods, and mittens

Right now I have a storage bin in the van with dozens of mittens, gloves, and hats. Keep your head and your core warm and this will help keep your hands and feet warm. I have some serious cold-weather (I'm talking west Michigan blizzard negative windchills) mittens and gloves but if my core is not warm my hands are icy.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I just did the lined rainboots, not the workboots. I got mine on ebay for around $80. I normally would NOT buy a name brand anything for working dogs, but I discovered that warm feet is worth the price. I can stand to be outside in the cold for much longer as long as my feet are cozy. I think mine are called "Orcas".
The Reynaud's only poses a problem if I actually have a flare up. I have learned to secret is to NEVER let my hands start to get cold to begin with. What gets me is if I have to take off my gloves to fill a bucket or something and my hands get wet.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

One of the greatest inventions was the hand and toe warmers. 

I generally wear wool socks sometimes with Underarmor (UA) socks underneath and toe warmers. If it is really cold then I wear my insulated rubber boots (dry and warm). They are not great for my feet so I wait until it is pretty cold out. Then I have on UA long johns on top and bottom, my pants, long sleeve shirt, sweat shirt, hoody (since I HATE hats) and my Carhart artic insulated jacket. When I do obedience the jacket comes off and my training vest goes on. I can't move in the jacket. Then on my hands I wear gloves with the warmy things and I recently bought some UA glove liners. I get cold very easily. I have warm regular winter boots too, but since we train at a horse barn in the winter I stick with the rubber ones. The horse arena is filthy and my boots would be ruined.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

bocron said:


> I just did the lined rainboots, not the workboots. I got mine on ebay for around $80. I normally would NOT buy a name brand anything for working dogs, but I discovered that warm feet is worth the price. I can stand to be outside in the cold for much longer as long as my feet are cozy. I think mine are called "Orcas".
> The Reynaud's only poses a problem if I actually have a flare up. I have learned to secret is to NEVER let my hands start to get cold to begin with. What gets me is if I have to take off my gloves to fill a bucket or something and my hands get wet.


 
These sound alot better.  Thanks again.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

lhczth said:


> One of the greatest inventions was the hand and toe warmers.


That came in handy yesterday. Thank you!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I use thermal wear (undershirt, leggings, socks) that is made for below freezing weather.

I also have a pair of muckboots that are insulated.

I double up sweaters, and have a nice warm jacket as well.

This year I need a good pair of WARM but gripped gloves, those are proving difficult to find.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

lhczth said:


> One of the greatest inventions was the hand and toe warmers.
> 
> I generally wear wool socks sometimes with Underarmor (UA) socks underneath and toe warmers. If it is really cold then I wear my insulated rubber boots (dry and warm). They are not great for my feet so I wait until it is pretty cold out. Then I have on UA long johns on top and bottom, my pants, long sleeve shirt, sweat shirt, hoody (since I HATE hats) and my Carhart artic insulated jacket. When I do obedience the jacket comes off and my training vest goes on. I can't move in the jacket. Then on my hands I wear gloves with the warmy things and I recently bought some UA glove liners. I get cold very easily. I have warm regular winter boots too, but since we train at a horse barn in the winter I stick with the rubber ones. The horse arena is filthy and my boots would be ruined.


Toe warmers :wub:.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Liesje said:


> You're in TX right? lol
> 
> Last few times training this has been me dressing....
> - underwear
> ...


Thats right Texas! LOL You never know what weather your going to get. In the beginning of the week last I had my AC on and wearing shorts. Then on Wednesday I had the heat on it was 42 out. Extreme weather changes.  

I have the wool socks, bennie, sweaters, jackets and the long johns so far. I need boots, coveralls, toe warmers, hand warmer, hot water bottle, and gloves. What brand do you like to wear while working?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I wear Muck boots for boots, Smart Wool socks, I've heard UA is awesome but one of the cops that stops out says the generic Target brand is the same material for 1/3 the price. My outer layer must be wind proof and I have a North Face shell mainly because I already had North Face fleeces that zip into the shell. My gloves (liner and shell) are Burton. I also have flight gloves from a military store. I just have cheap waffle-knit type long johns and they work fine for me. If it's not really windy with a bitter windchill, often I'm moving around enough to stay warm. When we have to shovel out after a blizzard I usually end up in a t-shirt.

I know what you mean about extremes! Last April it was in the 80s one week and then we had a snowstorm the next week (not the other way around!!).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lies, North Face is my new favorite store! :wub:

Just got a few pieces (jacket and a spring jacket) and a new pair of shoes there this year! I love their stuff. Expensive, but well worth it!


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

L.L. Bean boots. I wouldn't make it through the winter without them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I had to laugh that at 42 your freezing LOL..come on up north (and I know some are even further north than I am!)

Cold Cold for me is around freezing,,as long as it isn't windy, tho I hate the cold, it doesn't bother me much..

I definately do the thermal underwear, toe warmers, lined boots, and a sub zero jacket..and can't forget a good hat !!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

We don't fool around in cold weather - we move indoors.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Last fall before Nikon's SDA trial I went to train with the host club and they were training in a horse arena. This was late November. Man that arena was as cold if not colder than being outside! 

Last winter our SchH club used an indoor facility but it was really small, can't run two blinds at the right distance, no way you can do a full obedience pattern. We chipped in for the cost of utilities but it was cold when we got there and just started warming up when we left. To me it was worth the $$$ to have the toilet though! This year we are just not training together at all for Dec and then will see how people feel about the new year. I don't really care where we train it's just the driving in more extreme conditions that bother me especially since I am not driving a 4WD truck with snow tires but a very lightweight front WD minivan.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Seriously, I don't think there is anywhere in GA or TX I'd be complaining about the cold! 

I agree with Lies, though--indoor metal barns are definitely colder than outside. No idea why, but I can be outside in the cold fine. I go into the barn and I'm shivering like crazy. Around here, though, there is no option...you train inside. There simply isn't a way to keep up with 130" or more of snow a year for a training field.

One of the places I go is heated, but even in the 50's there is a weird damp in the air that feels a lot colder than that. Another place I go has no insulation or heating and if it's in high 30's outside I'll literally be shaking myself silly from the chill in the air. It's miserable!

Hat and feet are definitely the most important IMO. Insulated boots work the best. Thinsulate is great for the toes. I like fleece hats (wool is great too, but itchy). I like my "windbreaker" vest that is fleece lined. If I am outside, it keeps the wind off my core without bulking down my arms too bad.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Castlemaid said:


> We don't fool around in cold weather - we move indoors.


Considering your "cold weather" is usually negative double digits, I don't know how you can stand to be outside at all! Breathing that cold air would be hard enough.

I find layers are the best way to stay warm, and add or remove as needed. Once my feet or hands get cold, it takes several hours to warm up my body. Arthritis is a pain!!!
Too bad most of the warmest clothes are in Men sizes, waay to baggy and long for me to wear for training. I tend to go to the youth dept and get my under armor or long underwear(they are cheaper than adults, too)

Yesterday I was thinking about the drinking water, I don't want to give freezing chilled water after a session, so keeping it "warmer" will be a challenge.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah Lucia is allowed to complain and allowed to whack me over the head when I complain!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Thats right Texas! LOL You never know what weather your going to get. In the beginning of the week last I had my AC on and wearing shorts. Then on Wednesday I had the heat on it was 42 out. Extreme weather changes.


The problem comes when you're getting ready for training and it's 75 degrees, and then a norther sweeps in and it's 35 before the night is out and everybody's shivering in their shorts.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We were at 74 degrees today, but last Thursday at training it was about 40 degrees. You just never know around here. Our club is actually going to hold practice on Thanksgiving day, the temp is supposed to be 65, so that is totally fine. By January/February though, it is usually pretty brutal as far as cold. We don't get much in the way of precip, but the cold is plenty bitter. Even though we don't get cold like you guys up north(and way up north)get, it's not like it's tshirt weather. Since we don't get much in the way of snow around here, there aren't many indoor facilities to use, so we train outside regardless. The one good thing about our club is that we do have a club house with a 20'x60' training room we can use for obedience. There is also a heated bathroom and a kitchen with never ending supply of coffee and hot chocolate, so that helps.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Carhartt. Let me repeat, Carhartt. 

Not cheap, but very effective.

I work outside a lot over the winter, negative digits and negative double digits. I'm a pro on the dressing for cold stuff. (Wish I wasn't!!!)

Layers. Layers will keep you very warm and can be peeled off as needed. Bottom layer with something like Cuddl Duds. Good next layer is a turtleneck. Then with a good thermal or wool over the top. 

Cover your neck. Cover your head with a good quality hat, even double layered. (Carhartt coat with attached hat.) If you want to get hard core, go with the Arctic Extreme coat. Not pretty, but as warm and waterproof as exists. 

Good quality socks. They're expensive, average around $15+ per pair here. Completely worth it, though. The kind that breathe. Toe warmers are the BOMB and then put your feet in high quality winter boots. Merrill makes incredible boots. Buy them large, since you'll have good, thick socks.

Of course you must have a good pair of gloves and shove some hand warmers in there, too. 

If you can keep your hands, head and neck warm, you'll be better off. That's where you lose most of your heat.

Then over the top of all this junk! put on a good pair of Carhartt overalls or bibs. 

Good luck if you can move once all this is on, but you can survive being outside in extreme temps for a good while this way. 

My winter, cold day "outfit" is about a $500.00 affair, but worth every penny.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow thank you for all the helpful info!  Y'all are awesome! 

I'm excited to buy some more gear. Now I know what to ask for Christmas too! More training gear for me!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for this thread. It got me moving on ordering some new stuff. I just went on REI.com and saw that the Patagonia Capilene undergear is on sale so got 2 new pairs of pants and 2 new long sleeve shirts, plus a cute beanie .

http://www.rei.com/product/820198/shred-alert-merediths-beanie-womens


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Take a thermos too with some hot tea. It helps a lot!

(Also those hot hands that you get at Walmart etc--they take a while to get warm but then they are NICE and you can slip in your hat, socks, etc)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a system for figuring out layers:

From Zero Celsius to -10c: One sweater under jacket, one pair of socks in boots, one pair of pants, preferably heavy jeans. 

From -10C to -20C: Two pairs of pants (big baggy sweatpants over first pair of pants), two layers over my shirt (as in two sweaters/long-sleeved tops) under my jacket. 

From -20 to -30C Three pair of pants. Winter boots (usually I just wear hiking boots or rubber rain boots with extra socks - I rarely get cold), squeeze in another fleece top under my jacket, or stick with one sweater and a real parka (instead of a lighter jacket). 

-30 fto -40C : Grit your teeth and pretend it isn't really all that cold. Limit your outside time. Wear mittens over your gloves, take glasses off, cover your face. 

-40C and colder: I'll let you guys know how things are if it ever gets that cold, should be interesting (old timers in this area remember winter days in the -50 degrees range (F). )


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Once it gets to "do I have pants on?" cold (about 10F/-12C for me) I'm just throwing in the towel and staying indoors!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I bet(hope) Gryff and Keeta get some thick fur coats. Do they ever get a chance to blow them in your short summer?
Not sure I could walk with all those layers on my legs!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Great suggestions here. Layers and good quality gear make a difference. This is one of those times when you really do "get what you pay for".
One other tip. Don't overdress for the temp. Once you start to perspire, you may never get warmed up again.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> I have a system for figuring out layers:
> 
> From Zero Celsius to -10c: One sweater under jacket, one pair of socks in boots, one pair of pants, preferably heavy jeans.
> 
> ...


Dang. I wish I could remember celcuis to fahrenheit.!


----------



## YukonGal (Aug 25, 2011)

We get cold weather here and horses still have to be fed and dogs still need to be walked! I love my Columbia Buggaboo boots which keep my feet warm when I'm moving around and working, Marmot snowpants over Patagonia tights and longjohns, two layers of coats (down preferable), neckwarmer, toque and Gore-tex gloves (hands still can get cold, but that's life - need gloves to do chores). Toasty warm! Interesting fact for those who don't live in cold climates - when you reach -40 C, coats will krinkle and sound like a bag of potato chips! Oh the joy of cold weather!  Here's the thermometer at our farm last weekend!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I love the hand and toe warmers-don't consider it cold at 40-also really helps to just train as a group when you are moving its not cold-plus the distraction is good too


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yikes!!!! 

I hate the cold and have to say it does not get that cold here but when it is 75 one day and 40 the next it really feels cold. You never have a chance to acclimate. I have liven in some cold places through out my career but the wether switches around here can be miserable. I would rather it just cold and stay cold so we can acclimate to it. 

Two weeks ago it was cold and windy. This week it was 80 in Tulsa at training and I was hot in pants and a Tshirt. Yesterday the high was 42. Ridiculous. 

I layer with silk long underwear under warm up pants or cargoes with lots of pockets. Turtlenecks over long underwear with a hoodie and then a Carhardtt coat. I like the REI gloves as they can be worn with or without a silk liner and they have enough grip to hold a leash. I do not like bulk.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

chelle said:


> Dang. I wish I could remember celcuis to fahrenheit.!


I think 0 celcuis is like 30 F


----------

